# E caller reports



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't seen a single report. My season has totally sucked. 
I have talked to several guides who haven't done hardly anything nor has anybody reported any good hunts on 2 cool.
Where there is always tomorrow. I am hopefully going to post a good
Report tomorrow.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

How are the numbers? 

Seeing many birds or is the hunting bad because there are so few white geese?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

There was a 100 plus hunt the other day. There are some good pockets of geese around.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*



Mottled Duck said:


> How are the numbers?
> 
> Seeing many birds or is the hunting bad because there are so few white geese?


Not seeing very many birds and in the pockets of birds they only move once or twice all morning.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got 8 for next weekend and the forecast as of now is hot and clear as well. Not good.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Will Granberry had an 85 bird hunt Monday. Seen a few 15-25's around here. Some big hunts further North in Arkansas.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Went yesterday and we could have had a 50+ day but every flock we saw of 100+ flared right out side of shooting range. Every goose we saw came in to check us out. We were on the X but something was throwing them off. 2 vortex, a dozen flyers bouncing around and roughly 8 or 900 wind socks, and an ecaller. We tried every combination of turning things on and off and it didn't matter. 

We did have a double come in with no calling at all while chatting. Knocked them both down. So ended out with 2 BUT if the birds committed then it would have been awesome in Garwood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

71 today. I'll get pictures up tomorrow. Watching video, if I could have shot worth a ****, we'd of been near 90. I should have double or tippled every time. Most shots were called under 20 yards.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Drundel said:


> 71 today. I'll get pictures up tomorrow. Watching video, if I could have shot worth a ****, we'd of been near 90. I should have double or tippled every time. Most shots were called under 20 yards.


You go with a guide?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

clint623 said:


> You go with a guide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*



Drundel said:


> 71 today. I'll get pictures up tomorrow. Watching video, if I could have shot worth a ****, we'd of been near 90. I should have double or tippled every time. Most shots were called under 20 yards.


Very good, where at?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Birds just ain't movin are they Sammy?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Eagle Lake area.

Video.

Looks like I shot over a lot of the birds. I was using really fast ammo and the birds were really close and even with IC or Cyl choke, it just didn't open up fast enough. But total was 5 of us shot 71, mostly juvies.

I bet one of the really good shooters would have shot 3 or 4 out of every group.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

That's what you call a shoot right there!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a lot of birds to clean.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been a grind for us. Mostly 20-25 bird hunts as they are all moving at once. Still have a couple good feeds holding on us, but not sure how much longer they will stay. We lost 30K plus geese towards the end of last week. I'd imagine this will be our last week/weekend and we'll wash everything and store it up.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

This warm weather is not helping either.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Hay I know that field!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice hunt Drundel and awesome video.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice hunt. I copied your caller build on the other site. Works nice. Thanks.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome hunt Drundel.


I just spoke with a guy at the meat market. He says his buddy had a 600+ bird week in Anahuac. Not sure if it's true or not but that would be impressive and I don't know what I would do with that many snow geese.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Eagle Lake area.
> 
> Video.
> 
> ...


Great hunt and badass video(s) bud. 21 volleys is pretty good stuff. Got me pumped for this weekend again after watching that but hearing of all the crappy reports.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** drundel, my daughter can shoot better than that and she's 4 mo.  lol jk bud. I went through the videos on YouTube. Looked like a good hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

clint623 said:


> **** drundel, my daughter can shoot better than that and she's 4 mo.  lol jk bud. I went through the videos on YouTube. Looked like a good hunt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I was off that day for sure. After cleaning birds, I wasn't as upset I didn't have 10+ more to clean.

Some good dove shooting here. And how's 



for a fast double?


----------



## ducksndeer (Jan 15, 2017)

Drundel said:


> Eagle Lake area.
> 
> Video.
> 
> ...


 Are you on a lease with an outfitter?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

ducksndeer said:


> Are you on a lease with an outfitter?


Yes, but also have access to a lot of private land through family.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Awesome hunt Drundel.
> 
> I just spoke with a guy at the meat market. He says his buddy had a 600+ bird week in Anahuac. Not sure if it's true or not but that would be impressive and I don't know what I would do with that many snow geese.


Jeremy, that would make for a bunch of goose sausage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Awesome hunt Drundel.
> 
> I just spoke with a guy at the meat market. He says his buddy had a 600+ bird week in Anahuac. Not sure if it's true or not but that would be impressive and I don't know what I would do with that many snow geese.


Yea, they post on FB every so often; every year just about they post some great shoots over by the marsh.

The older guys can tell you of hunts like that back in the 70-90 on the marshes around Matagorda.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I shot 9 today.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

Hunted this morning west of Wharton.

Reasonably good numbers of light geese still around.

Most of the geese streamed out of the roost in a different direction.

I only had one flock of snows fly over. 10 decoyed point blank and I dropped 3. Should have removed the plug.

If you can figure out which way they are going to leave the roost and preferably downwind a person could have a real burn down of a hunt. 

Saw a couple of groups headed north. But I saw several flocks going south


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

These white devils will NOT be making the return trip to Canada. 78 degree snow storm. I love hunting and n shorts. Finally had consistent traffic.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

LA Wader said:


> Jeremy, that would make for a bunch of goose sausage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More sausage than I would need for sure!


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Goose hnt*



TatterTot said:


> These white devils will NOT be making the return trip to Canada. 78 degree snow storm. I love hunting and n shorts. Finally had consistent traffic.


Great job Rudy


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Hunted yesterday in shorts and boots. Even got sunburned í ½í¸œ Ended up with 15 or so. Watched the specks walk around the decoys


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Shot a little bit better on Saturday.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgX3uNTrxVdJICGou_meAPnJunfis5_jy


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Greetings All. I'm new to the area, and would like to make an e-caller hunt before it ends. Are there any outfitters or guides here that will take one man?


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Im late to the reports, but a couple buddies and I went up to Jonesboro, AK for the opening week. We hunted with Up North Outdoors for the whole week. We only had a 3 man group and had the field just to us. We didn't to do to bad for first time hunting the spring season. We finished the week off with 124 birds. Our best day was 64 birds, second best was 29 birds. It was a blast and recommend doing it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are a couple photos.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Probably the last video of the year. 3 of us shot 14 and 10 were in the first volley; as you can see, the birds worked pretty well.


----------

